# Medication Help



## wcugirl (Mar 2, 2009)

Hey,I am a 21 year old college student that is new to this group and I just wanted to see what some of you guys are taking for an OTC cocktail that is helpful for your IBS. I was diagnosed with IBS-d almost a year ago and I am having a really hard time finding relief from it. I have tried several products but I was wondering what seems to be working for some of you guys. Any kind of relief would be a positive at this point. I have everything from the D to the gas to the cramping. It is ruling my life.Thanks in advance,wcugirl


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Since Caltrate and Immodium do not help you, there may not be a quick fix from just drying out your stools. Digestive enzymes seem to have helped many, although I am not sure how many have actually had complete, long lasting relief from those, alone. My solution is not as fast acting as what you are hoping for, given your problem with the shared bathroom; but it has stopped this for 10 years for me and has helped others and might you, as well. I take a flavonoid supplement, Provex CV, originally to control my cholesterol, and something in it's chemistry within me has stopped my D since the fall of 1999. Some of the things that flavonoids do is to increase circulation, even in the brain, where lowered circulation has been found amid those who suffer from both IBS and Chronic Fatigue; control the growth of harmful bacteria in the large intestine, while allowing the continued growth of the good bacteria, which makes it complementary to probiotics; increase serotonin, a key to proper bowel function; and act as an anti-inflammatory through it's anti-oxitive properties. (From the recent experience with amanda8, who combines it with a high dose bifidus, that may speed the process dramatically.) It seems to take a month or two of steady supplementation to determine if it will work for you; but if you see improvement that seems to predict continued improvements. Mark


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

yes, my young grasshopper, trust in the bifidus and flavenoids!cheersian


----------

